# RS3 wheel fitment information



## jwil (Jul 12, 2001)

The other RS3 thread is getting cluttered with wheel info, maybe we should separate this out into its own topic.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

*Known fitment information*

Here's everything I'm aware has been 100% confirmed thus far. I'll try to keep this updated as best I can.

*STOCK WHEELS*










*STOCK TIRES*

Square: 235/35R19 Pirelli P-Zero PZ4
Staggered: 255/30R19 Front, 235/35R19 Pirelli P-Zero PZ4

*CONFIRMED AFTERMARKET WHEEL FITMENTS*

18 Inch

 Volk ZE40 18x8.5 et44, spacers unknown
 HRE RC103 18x9 et42, spacers unknown
 HRE FF15 18x8.5 et 47, 6mm minimum spacer, 10mm ideal spacer

19 Inch

 HRE FF15 19x8.5 et 47, 6mm minimum spacer, 10mm ideal spacer
 Vorsteiner VFF-103 19x8.5 et 45, 8mm front spacer, 5mm rear

20 Inch

 

*CONFIRMED NON-OEM TIRE FITMENTS*

235

 235/35R19 PSS, 19x8.5 ET 47 HRE FF01, 10mm spacers

245

 245/35R19 PSS, stock square wheels

255

 Any 255/30 on 19x9 Forged HRE, ET variable (per HRE, contact them to confirm based on your wheel choice)


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

I'm currently trying to figure out the what spacers if any would allow 255/35 PS A/S3+ on 18x8.5 ET47 FF15 to fit on both the front and rear. Any info would be appreciated.


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

From the "Well boys and girls......RS3 Time!"


thebc2 said:


> I used a 10mm to mount the fronts (FF01's in 19x8.5 ET47) and there was tons of room to clear. I ordered a set of 8mm and 5mm to test with also.


Please keep us informed. I have PSS tires but they are 245; I would be therefore 5mm closer to the fender than you. Trying to figure the best compromise for caliper and fender clearance with HRE FF01. I can confirm 4mm does not work so doubt the 5mm will.

Thanks ! :beer:


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

VR6Nikopol said:


> From the "Well boys and girls......RS3 Time!"
> 
> 
> Please keep us informed. I have PSS tires but they are 245; I would be therefore 5mm closer to the fender than you. Trying to figure the best compromise for caliper and fender clearance with HRE FF01. I can confirm 4mm does not work so doubt the 5mm will.
> ...


HRE told me 5mm would bolt up but clearance between caliper and spoke would be dangerously close.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> HRE told me 5mm would bolt up but clearance between caliper and spoke would be dangerously close.


What does that mean. Everywhere I've read says clearance is clearance, if it spins and you can pass a piece of paper through it, it should be fine. What am I missing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> What does that mean. Everywhere I've read says clearance is clearance, if it spins and you can pass a piece of paper through it, it should be fine. What am I missing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


HRE recommends a 3mm spoke/caliper clearance. As to whether it's too conservative or not I can't say, but clearance isn't clearance. It's impossible to make something that won't flex and vibrate, there's always going to be a level where it spins just fine on a lift but will make catastrophic contact in use. I've seen recommendations of a few mm of clearance for barrel/caliper for this reason as well, though there are also airflow/cooling concerns in that area.


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

mattvandyk said:


> What does that mean. Everywhere I've read says clearance is clearance, if it spins and you can pass a piece of paper through it, it should be fine. What am I missing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm also thinking for thermal expansion...


----------



## GreenDice (Apr 22, 1999)

*Winter tire set up*

I am considering putting 4 winter tires (same 235/35R19 size) on the stock staggered wheels. It may not be ideal but it allows me to put off new wheel purchase until next year. I can then either order new winter wheels (square) or after-market staggered wheels for the summer.

Do you think it is wise to put 235/35R19 tires on the stock staggered wheels?

Thanks.


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

GreenDice said:


> I am considering putting 4 winter tires (same 235/35R19 size) on the stock staggered wheels. It may not be ideal but it allows me to put off new wheel purchase until next year. I can then either order new winter wheels (square) or after-market staggered wheels for the summer.
> 
> Do you think it is wise to put 235/35R19 tires on the stock staggered wheels?
> 
> Thanks.


235s mount up just fine to both 8s and 8.5s, you should be just fine.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

19x8.5 et45 Vorsteiner V-FF 103s w/ 8mm spacers front and 5mm spacers rear. Have about 2mm clearance from caliper and maybe 3mm clearance from fender (hard to tell with that giant rim protector on the p-zeroes). 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Wiry Irishman (Apr 14, 2016)

mattvandyk said:


> 19x8.5 et45 Vorsteiner V-FF 103s w/ 8mm spacers front and 5mm spacers rear. Have about 2mm clearance from caliper and maybe 3mm clearance from fender (hard to tell with that giant rim protector on the p-zeroes).


Is that for front or rear? Do you think you'd have rubbing issues if the entire height of the tire was as wide as the rim protector? Also how much clearance between the suspension and the inside?


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

The Wiry Irishman said:


> Is that for front or rear? Do you think you'd have rubbing issues if the entire height of the tire was as wide as the rim protector? Also how much clearance between the suspension and the inside?


Front. There's way more room in the back. Caliper is non-issue back there and probably another 6-8mm or so worth of space w/ fender. 

I dunno, but if it were as wide as the rim protector, that would be like a 275 tire, I would think. It's hard to see it in these pics, but that rim protector overhangs the rim a good 5-8mm. Even still, I doubt it would rub, although it may look a little odd. 

Suspension clearance is not an issue. Didn't measure specifically, but stuck my hand back there. Let's just say...a lot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

mattvandyk said:


> 19x8.5 et45 Vorsteiner V-FF 103s w/ 8mm spacers front and 5mm spacers rear. Have about 2mm clearance from caliper and maybe 3mm clearance from fender (hard to tell with that giant rim protector on the p-zeroes).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful car and wheels Matt ! Almost makes me wish I went with Ara Blue & BO. Can't wait to have my FF01 on now !!


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

Sent an email to ECS Tuning and they are not responding...
Am I wrong to think this fits the RS3 ?
https://www.ecstuning.com/b-h-and-r-parts/dr-series-wheel-spacers-8mm-1-pair-version-ii/1655572/
They have no spacers listed under the RS3 model.


----------



## mcb337 (Mar 30, 2012)

Part Size: 20" x 8.5"
Style: 5 x 112mm Single Bolt Pattern
Material: Offset: 50mm / Backspacing: 6.72"
Part #: RI027DBK
Offset: 50mm
Backspacing: 6.72"
Centerbore: 82mm
Diameter: 20"
Width: 8.5"
5 x 112mm Single Bolt Pattern


Any clue on if these will fit?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BaltimoreCaesar (Apr 11, 2017)

Anyone know if either of the 19" S3 rims or the Golf R Pretoria rims will fit? I'm really struggling to find a decent looking set of square rims I can mount a set of winter rubber on. Also, what about the 19" TT-S base rims?


----------



## Ttone74 (Oct 7, 2015)

Has Audi released a winter wheel package for the RS3 yet? Will 18's fit on the non sport brakes?

Would a set of 255 35R19 fit on al four corners? Is that too wide for the front?


----------



## Maximum_Effort (Jun 17, 2016)

I need to start thinking about winter wheels. So far everything seems to need spacers. Is there anything that fits other than the OEM rims?

What are you guys thinking for winter tires? I had WS80s on the S4 and I found it made the car feel "squirmy". We have an old Nissan Rogue that is our winter beater so I'm thinking more performance oriented winter tires.


----------



## Ttone74 (Oct 7, 2015)

Maximum_Effort said:


> I need to start thinking about winter wheels. So far everything seems to need spacers. Is there anything that fits other than the OEM rims?
> 
> What are you guys thinking for winter tires? I had WS80s on the S4 and I found it made the car feel "squirmy". We have an old Nissan Rogue that is our winter beater so I'm thinking more performance oriented winter tires.


I really like the Pirelli Sottozero 2's. I have not tried the 3's.


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

Maximum_Effort said:


> I need to start thinking about winter wheels. So far everything seems to need spacers. Is there anything that fits other than the OEM rims?
> 
> What are you guys thinking for winter tires? I had WS80s on the S4 and I found it made the car feel "squirmy". We have an old Nissan Rogue that is our winter beater so I'm thinking more performance oriented winter tires.


Personally, I plan on keeping my OEM wheels as winter wheels. Was hoping to get narrower tires than 235 but there is not much choice for 19" wheels. Had great satisfaction with Dunlop winter tires (Winter Sport M3) in the past.
- Safe Choice: Dunlop SP Winter Sport 3D - 235/35R19 (25.5")
- Aggressive Choice: Bridgestone Blizzak LM32 - 225/40R19 (26.1")


----------



## Thibs10 (Dec 26, 2010)

mattvandyk said:


> 19x8.5 et45 Vorsteiner V-FF 103s w/ 8mm spacers front and 5mm spacers rear. Have about 2mm clearance from caliper and maybe 3mm clearance from fender (hard to tell with that giant rim protector on the p-zeroes).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get your spacers? I checked ECStuning site both of these say they do not fit the RS3:

https://www.ecstuning.com/b-ecs-parts/8mm-wheel-spacer-kit/002411ecs04a08kt/

https://www.ecstuning.com/b-h-and-r-parts/dr-series-wheel-spacers-8mm-1-pair-version-ii/1655572/

Also wondering why you had to use 5mm for the back? The stock rear offset is et42. With a et45 that should of been flush no?


----------



## VR6Nikopol (Jul 11, 2001)

Thibs10 said:


> Where did you get your spacers? I checked ECStuning site both of these say they do not fit the RS3:
> 
> https://www.ecstuning.com/b-ecs-parts/8mm-wheel-spacer-kit/002411ecs04a08kt/
> 
> ...


Received an email confirmation from ECS that spacers that fit the S3 does fit the RS3. I have 4 x H&R Version 2 10mm spacers on order. Will let you know how they fit when I get them.


----------



## mattvandyk (Mar 24, 2017)

Thibs10 said:


> Where did you get your spacers? I checked ECStuning site both of these say they do not fit the RS3:
> 
> https://www.ecstuning.com/b-ecs-parts/8mm-wheel-spacer-kit/002411ecs04a08kt/
> 
> ...


42 Draft Designs (built in hubcentric rings and conversion). 

Back stock wheel is 8". New one is 8.5". So, gained some there. That said, I subsequently went to 8mm in the rear too just to push it out a little further. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thibs10 (Dec 26, 2010)

mattvandyk said:


> 42 Draft Designs (built in hubcentric rings and conversion).
> 
> Back stock wheel is 8". New one is 8.5". So, gained some there. That said, I subsequently went to 8mm in the rear too just to push it out a little further.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. So you're 8mm spacers all around now? Do you plan on lowering it?


----------

